# Bachmann Doodlebug issue



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So I bought a HO Bachmann spectrum Doodlebug Santa Fe model #81410 from Ebay. It shows up today I get all physched. I open the sealed box, unwrap the tissue paper and start checking it out. Detail is good, everything checks out so far, and then I notice the front truck is stuck in the chassis. What I mean by stuck is that it does not pivot as the rear does. What I am asking here is this. Is the front truck supposed to stay static/rigid or should it pivot on a horizontal plane? I've already called the company I bought it from and was advised that the person that handles these things was gone for the day (called at the end of the day), and to call back tomorrow AM. I'm not upset by this. I've got enough going on otherwise to cover that. I figured I'd chime in here to get some input on the issue.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Is the front truck supposed to stay static/rigid or should it pivot on a horizontal plane?


Well I'm not an expert on this model but in general terms I don't see how it could go down curved train tracks like that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I owned one in the past, a very nice model. The truck should swivel though. The shell takes a bit of work getting off.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I figured it would have issues going around curves in this state. 

I just got done reading about how to get the shell off. It's almost a task for a Dr.!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I figured it would have issues going around curves in this state.
> 
> I just got done reading about how to get the shell off. It's almost a task for a Dr.!!


Break out the toothpicks and take your time...:thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

No need for shell removal. The culprit was found in the box. It appears that the piece that mounts to the top of the truck to allow for the swiveling action (not named in the parts explosion) has ended its short life. So tomorrow I'll call yet again and see how the company wants to go forward with this, or I call up bachmann to see if I can get said part. We'll see.


----------

